# A Little Something GREEN (KxK 6SC w/Hannes)



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2013)

Just a little something I've got coming along that should done soon'ish  The revised KxK 6SC in neon green


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 11, 2013)

That there's pretty green.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2013)

HOK Neon Green, no longer being made thanks to EPA reg changes


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Why? That doesn't look radioactive at all...


----------



## NickS (Jul 11, 2013)

That looks awesome What kind/color of hardware are you gonna go with? And what pickups?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2013)

NickS said:


> That looks awesome What kind/color of hardware are you gonna go with? And what pickups?



Black Hannes bridge, black sperzel locking tuners, solid black speed knobs, KxK scatter wound pups with birdseye bobbins to match the fretboard. Still debating magnets / winding for the pups but probably A5 in both the neck and bridge.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 11, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Black Hannes bridge, black sperzel locking tuners, solid black speed knobs, KxK scatter wound pups with birdseye bobbins to match the fretboard. Still debating magnets / winding for the pups but probably A5 in both the neck and bridge.


 
All that is going to equal sustain until the end of time


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 12, 2013)

Holy hell, that's gonna be amazing. Mahogany body and neck?

This does nothing to sate my desire for a KxK 8-string.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2013)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> All that is going to equal sustain until the end of time



That is the hope 



jephjacques said:


> Holy hell, that's gonna be amazing. Mahogany body and neck?
> 
> This does nothing to sate my desire for a KxK 8-string.



Yep mahogany neck, mahogany wings, birdseye maple board.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 12, 2013)

Scalloping on the board or is it just the masking?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> Scalloping on the board or is it just the masking?



That's just masking tape, the shot was done when it was getting the clear sprayed


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 12, 2013)

Neon green is literally my favorite fruity color for a guitar


----------



## flo (Jul 12, 2013)

makes me hungry!


----------



## Curt (Jul 12, 2013)

Singlecut, hannes, green, LP control layout....


Yep, gonna kick all the ass ever.


----------



## Turk (Jul 12, 2013)

Holy mother of bright! Don't point that thing at anybody's eyes, you know what lasers do to vision.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2013)

This shows the shape of the guitar better


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 12, 2013)

technomancer said:


> This shows the shape of the guitar better



neon green, huge frets, schaller hannes????? 1000000/10 would bang


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 12, 2013)

That is definitely a retina burner


----------



## User Name (Jul 12, 2013)

oi, that be one nice geetah


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks guys 



MetalBuddah said:


> neon green, huge frets, schaller hannes????? 1000000/10 would bang



Rob calls them baby frets  They're basically stainless 6105s



MetalDaze said:


> That is definitely a retina burner



That was the intent... I've always wanted a neon green guitar, and when Rob agreed to use a modified version of the original KxK SC design I did for the new model I knew it was time


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 12, 2013)

technomancer said:


> That was the intent... I've always wanted a neon green guitar, and when Rob agreed to use a modified version of the original KxK SC design I did for the new model I knew it was time


 
I approve 

When I ordered my SL2H-7, I debated about whether to go with a neon green like this or Absinthe Frost. I ended up doing the latter, but every time I see a color like this it makes me think I need one too


----------



## GlxyDs (Jul 12, 2013)

Great colour on this one! I love it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 12, 2013)

I gotta get me a ridiculously coloured guitar some time... Looks awesome!


----------



## Tree (Jul 12, 2013)

I was hoping you'd get some crazy anodized hardware a la the Grape 8


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2013)

Tree said:


> I was hoping you'd get some crazy anodized hardware a la the Grape 8



Anodized green just does not look good IMHO (you can check the pics on sperzel's website)... that and I think the black offsets the green nicely and I wanted a Hannes


----------



## Philligan (Jul 12, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Anodized green just does not look good IMHO (you can check the pics on sperzel's website)... that and I think the black offsets the green nicely and I wanted a Hannes



Agreed - with a paintjob that green, green hardware would possibly be too much. 

That fretboard, however, should look killer on the green.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 12, 2013)

I want a more radioactive/sulfur shade of yellowish green some day. Maybe even sparkly metallic with a satin finish. That would be insane. BRIGHT BRIGHT POISON HOLYSHIT!

Maple board, of course. And white pickups.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet color choice! Yeah, I think Matt ( HiGain510) mentioned that he inquired with Marty Bell about doing something Neon Green after seeing my ESP Horizon refinish and that he was told that the paint couldn't be used anymore because of health issues or something?.

"Paint sooooo Neon it is BANNED!"


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2013)

The EPA changed their guidelines on what can be sold, so HoK scrapped their entire product line and is reformulating them. So the paint already sold is still legal, you just can't buy a bunch of the colors anymore. The neon colors have not been reformulated so are not available anymore.

I was REALLY happy when Rob told me he still had some of this left


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 12, 2013)

ALL MY WANT ARE BELONG TO YOU!  I already told you but should you eventually decide to move this, I am firmly placing myself first in line... DIBS!


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 12, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I was REALLY happy when Rob told me he still had some of this left


 
Great....so now people have gone from hoarding wood to hoarding paint 

Just kidding, of course


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> ALL MY WANT ARE BELONG TO YOU!  I already told you but should you eventually decide to move this, I am firmly placing myself first in line... DIBS!



It's a sad statement on my track record that someone has called dibs on this before it's even done being built


----------



## elq (Jul 12, 2013)

well... Matt is used to people calling dibs on his guitars before they're done


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2013)

elq said:


> well... Matt is used to people calling dibs on his guitars before they're done



True, true


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 13, 2013)

technomancer said:


> It's a sad statement on my track record that someone has called dibs on this before it's even done being built


I should had called dibs when you told me about this thing  But seriously man, like I told you before, you sure as hell know how to spec guitars 

EDIT: I might talk to specs with you for my 8 scale and also you were dead on about the Hannes looking great on it. Excited for this build!


----------



## tommychains (Jul 14, 2013)

Some good things happenin' here! I shall be following the progress often 

I must say though, I'm interested about this whole neon paint situation that's happening. Do you have an article or something that explains it better? I was planning to refinish my ibanez fireman in a neon yellow, and am hoping I can still do it in the future.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2013)

It wasn't just neon paint. The EPA basically changed what you're allowed to use in paint for new sales so companies are reformulating their paints to comply. If you look at House of Kolor's website for example their entire catalog has changed to the new Shimrin 2 line of colors and they have not released Shimrin 2 neon of flip flop colors.

HoK are the paints commonly used by a lot of guitar manufacturers. For example the USA Charvel Promods used HoK paint.

There may certainly be other manufacturers making flip flop and neon paints out there.


----------



## tommychains (Jul 14, 2013)

technomancer said:


> It wasn't just neon paint. The EPA basically changed what you're allowed to use in paint for new sales so companies are reformulating their paints to comply. If you looks at House of Kolor's website for example their entire catalog has changed to the new Shimrin 2 line of colors and they have not released Shimrin 2 neon of flip flop colors.
> 
> HoK are the paints commonly used by a lot of guitar manufacturers. For example the USA Charvel Promods used HoK paint.
> 
> There may certainly be other manufacturers making flip flop and neon paints out there.



Thanks for the explanation, will be waiting for the new colors to come out. do you think this would affect the quality of the paint?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2013)

tommychains said:


> Thanks for the explanation, will be waiting for the new colors to come out. do you think this would affect the quality of the paint?



Yeah not a clue, but I believe it's a nationwide thing.


----------



## tommychains (Jul 14, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Yeah not a clue, but I believe it's a nationwide thing.



only time shall tell how it will all work out


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jul 15, 2013)

That's dope. I'll be really curious to see how the headstock looks once the hardware is applied. The space for the tuners looks odd to me, but that might completely disappear once it's all together. Regardless, that is straight fire. It's crazy knowing that I'd be so close to seeing that in person if I wasn't moving to CA next month.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 15, 2013)

I've got a mockup somewhere with the buttons on, looks fine. Though you are right just seeing the holes it does look a little weird. Good luck in CA


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jul 15, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I've got a mockup somewhere with the buttons on, looks fine. Though you are right just seeing the holes it does look a little weird. Good luck in CA



Thanks Steve. From comparing a few different pics, it looks like he used the EXACT same headstock from the 7DC instead of scaling it down a bit. Hardware will help pull it together though.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2013)

Actually, it is scaled. As for how it will look with hardware, here's a VERY rough mockup I did a while ago. Bridge is obviously off on this mockup and, well, like I said it's rough


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 16, 2013)

I am stoked to see this with the Schaller Haines installed. Wow. 

I'm holding off my Daemoness custom until they release, officially, the 7/8 string versions, and FWIW the FF single saddles if they are in fact going to do that. Imagine an Sii-7 or 7DC/8DC with a Haines... (fap fap fap)

FYI I'm wearing sunglasses to view this thread.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2013)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I am stoked to see this with the Schaller Haines installed. Wow.
> 
> I'm holding off my Daemoness custom until they release, officially, the 7/8 string versions, and FWIW the FF single saddles if they are in fact going to do that. Imagine an Sii-7 or 7DC/8DC with a Haines... (fap fap fap)
> 
> FYI I'm wearing sunglasses to view this thread.



Yeah I've got plans for something with 7 strings and a Hannes once they're out, but that will probably be next year as I've pretty much burned this year's budget 

It is a little bright isn't it


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jul 16, 2013)

I expect crazier inlays on your guitars, Steve.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> I expect crazier inlays on your guitars, Steve.



I wanted to keep this one simple


----------



## technomancer (Jul 28, 2013)

Birdseye bobbins and truss rod covers, the truss cover on the right will be on my guitar. 






I got these a bit ago but forgot to post them. The guitar should be here in about 2 weeks


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 28, 2013)

I love how he even grain-matches the bobbins. Can't wait to see this one finished.


----------



## Yimmj (Jul 28, 2013)

this looks exciting. NUMEROUS PICTURES MUST INSUE


----------



## Malkav (Jul 29, 2013)

That is the greatest green I have ever seen on a guitar before  I'm crying a little on the inside wishing I could get my RG refinished in a green that awesome


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 29, 2013)

That green is fantastic! Man, I'm still looking for ideas for refinishing my Jackson Warrior (narrowed it down to some type of yellow, red or green) but this is making me want the brightest, most toxic green possible!


----------



## BTS (Jul 30, 2013)

Eagerly await NGD. Like the look of this quite a bit!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh... HELL YES 










Home stretch, should be completed any day now


----------



## StevenC (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow, that's nice. I had to turn down the brightness on my screen.


----------



## NickS (Jul 31, 2013)

That look's okay.


----------



## elq (Jul 31, 2013)

hrm. One of my eyes has had an issue for the past couple of days, I thought it was allergies or an infection of some sort. Nope. I'm still recovering from the last time my retina was burned by that horribly awesome color.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah I'm almost afraid to see this one in person 

Have to break out my sunglasses before I open the box


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 31, 2013)

SO MUCH WANT!!!  Finish is awesome!!!


----------



## BTS (Aug 1, 2013)

I dont usually like this kind of green, but when I do its on a KxK singlecut like this. 

Seriously unique instrument that looks like awesome (and like all KxK's will play like a dream).


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 1, 2013)

Has Rob given his thoughts on the Hannes? I'd be curious to hear what his opinion is.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 1, 2013)

technomancer said:


> This shows the shape of the guitar better



Holy fack....!!!!!!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 1, 2013)

Alright...time to sue technomancer. My corneas burned out.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow that's nuts!


----------



## decoy205 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Danukenator (Aug 1, 2013)

The fretboard is absolutely amazing!


----------



## mphsc (Aug 1, 2013)

+1 & those blocks really set it off. Nice work.


----------



## larry (Aug 1, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> Has Rob given his thoughts on the Hannes? I'd be curious to hear what his opinion is.



yes, this. rob's guitars look killer with the hannes bridge, he should stock it as an option.


----------



## kruneh (Aug 1, 2013)

That looks HOT!
Love the fretboard, those black blocks is a really nice touch.
I´d really like a six string SC-model with a Hannes from Rob.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am really happy with how my idea for this one came together 



Larrikin666 said:


> Has Rob given his thoughts on the Hannes? I'd be curious to hear what his opinion is.



I'm waiting for this to ship before I ask him  This is the first guitar he's built with one.


----------



## NickB11 (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks awesome - though I think black pickups would looks sick as well! The natural pickup covers are a good change of pace though, don't see that too often!  Either way killer


----------



## geofreesun (Aug 1, 2013)

i totally dig that fretboard! and the color combo! congrats!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 1, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I'm waiting for this to ship before I ask him  This is the first guitar he's built with one.



That works. Haha. I expect a detailed review from you. Tell Rob to pump out a few more of these. I actually prefer the look of this to the Sii-6 and other sixes he's put out before, and I've been tossing around the idea of ordering one of those from him.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 1, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> That works. Haha. I expect a detailed review from you. Tell Rob to pump out a few more of these. I actually prefer the look of this to the Sii-6 and other sixes he's put out before, and I've been tossing around the idea of ordering one of those from him.



Will do  I am REALLY happy with how my tweaks to the SC design turned out, and I do think Rob said he was willing to build more of these, but you'd need to email him to confirm that.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Aug 1, 2013)

For when you absolutely, positively need to blind every single person in the room.


----------



## patata (Aug 4, 2013)

If it had a single volume it would have been the best LP ever.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 4, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> Has Rob given his thoughts on the Hannes? I'd be curious to hear what his opinion is.



He basically said it's a well built solid bridge, but anything beyond that comes down to personal preference and is subjective  I do think he's willing to offer them on other builds though.



patata said:


> If it had a single volume it would have been the best LP ever.



I'll try to keep your preferences in mind next time I order myself a guitar


----------



## technomancer (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like this should be arriving next week, it's with FedEx now


----------



## sandalhat (Aug 9, 2013)

I gotta admit, I didn't see it until seeing it all together. Now that I saw the completed pics, that is one seriously badass guitar!! Congrats!


----------

